# Ruger super redhawk



## spaz1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Have any of you guys used the burris fastfire reflex red dot scope on any big caliber handguns , wanting to put one on my ruger 44 mag any thoughts or ideas would be great.. looking at the new fastfire III. Thanks for any info!


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Sep 9, 2012)

There is a thread on here that asks for opinions on red dots on these guns.  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=702926
There were a couple of people who had used this optic and spoke highly of it.


----------



## spaz1 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 9, 2012)

Bang them iron sights out!!


----------



## spaz1 (Sep 9, 2012)

I here ya got one with iron,and wid scope,now wanting one wid red dot!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 10, 2012)

Here you go!       http://www.sportsmans-depot.com/pro...ource=google&gclid=CKvfofiIq7ICFac7MgodQVQA_w


----------



## Darrell H (Sep 10, 2012)

spaz1, I have had great luck with the Burris Fastfire II on my S&W 629 44 Mag:





I would love to try out the new Burris Fastfire III!  

Not mine, I "borrowed" this photo of a Burris Fastfire II mounted on a Super Redhawk from a poster on the single actions forum. 





This mounting system allows you to keep your iron sights sighted in while mounting the Fastfire.  I used to have my 480 Super Redhawk setup the same way.  

Good luck!


----------



## Bowbenderman (Dec 7, 2012)

Darrell, can you tell me where you can purchase one of these mounts to fit a Ruger Super Redhawk?


----------



## Darrell H (Dec 8, 2012)

Bowbenderman, I purchased mine at optics planet. Sending you a pm.


----------



## LanceColeman (Dec 8, 2012)

Darrell,

That SRH in the pic is a 480. Are those lil Burris dots holding up to the recoil OK? because if so it's got my interest.


----------



## Darrell H (Dec 8, 2012)

Lance, the pic of the 480 isn't mine...I borrowed that photo for illustrative purposes.  My 480 currently wears an Ultradot.  I did mount a Fastfire II on it briefly but not long enough to see if it would hold up to the recoil of the 480.  Sorry I'm not much help...


----------



## LanceColeman (Dec 9, 2012)

Did some research on it. Those things were designed to actually ride the slide on semi autos. If that's the case they've gotta be pretty tough! I been thinkin about putting a dot on one of my pistols. Believe I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and get one.


----------

